# Coil build...FYI



## Marzuq

so seeing as im at work and have some time in between running scripts i decided to document my coil build findings.

28guage kanthal twisted
7 wraps
2mm ID

below displays the 7 wrap in ugly coil



once the coil is pinched neatly together. note the increase in resistance



with the wick both dry and juiced the resistance remained the same at 0.74 ohm





and just for fun i fired her up



now i have noticed over a short period that the resistance tends to drop. i wonder if the drop will take it back to the first and initial ugly coil reading.

thought this was quite interesting.
apologies if i posted in the wrong forum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tetrasect

I don't understand why the resistance goes up when the coil is compressed.

Surely the resistance should come down, since there is now a shorter path and better contact between the posts compared to a straight run of wire...???

Anyone have an explanation?


----------



## Marzuq

tetrasect said:


> I don't understand why the resistance goes up when the coil is compressed.
> 
> Surely the resistance should come down, since there is now a shorter path and better contact between the posts compared to a straight run of wire...???
> 
> Anyone have an explanation?


 
i would have thought a small drop once squeezed together

also as a side note the ugly coil lights up faster


----------



## tetrasect

I guess the reason the resistance drops after some use is due to the coil uncompressing itself. A thicker wire might prevent that...


----------



## Marzuq

tetrasect said:


> I guess the reason the resistance drops after some use is due to the coil uncompressing itself. A thicker wire might prevent that...


 
ive not seen any of my coils decompress itself over time. with that i also change my rayon wick coils every second day and if i use cotton wicks once a day .

maybe @johan can shed some light on the matter?


----------

